# Fish Report 01/03/03 E. Central FL.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Indialantic FL
SURF

Went out this am Temp 68,
winds NW, Surf not bad 3 to 4 footers.
Water clean ,large fish didnt show up
2 small pompano and whiting
Temp going down to 39 tonight BURRRRRR! 

T---------Lines  

Kozlow


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Greetings Kozlow,
I presently live in Bel Air, Md. Moved here in 1998 after spending fortytwo years in the Palm Beaches. I've caught monsters in all species, especially when I was a kid. Enough of this --- what I want to say is thanks for your reports!!! I really look foward to them, they are done very well. I can't say honestly that I miss the fishing there as much as I did before becoming somewhat proficient here. The comfortable season for fishing here is shorter than the sub-tropics but our shorter season here is certainly much more intense. And for a person my age, intensity can be a rare experience. I have really come to appreciate the different techniques required here but I sure do look foward to your posts. You know--old habits and that sort of thing. Thanks

Soapfish

P.S. you know, when I think of it, there seems to be a few more lost Floridians poping up around here from time to time.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the reply soapfish.
It good to know someone is reading them.
We have to let you all know ( Lost Floridians)what was on the plate when the
dinner bell rang.  


T------Lines

Kozlow


----------

